# Farmall Super C engine



## vtr (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a 1953 Farmall Super C (sn 183968). My engine block casting number is 375596R1, but also has a C-135 cast in it. My understanding is the Super C had a C-123 engine. Question; Is this a C-123 or C-135?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Do the serial numbers on the engine and tractor data plate match? My Farmall H had matching serial #'s on the plate and also stamped into the side of the block. If they don't match, its possible someone swapped out the engine at some point in time. From what I found online, the C-135 was used in the 340, 330, etc tractors along with some crawlers, combines, balers, etc. Its in the same family as the C-123, just with a larger displacement.


----------



## vtr (Apr 6, 2011)

My engine sn (103678) did not match tractor sn. The research I have done since orig post has led me to believe someone installed a c-135 from a 1962 IH model 404. I found a post somewhere from someone asking about an engine with my same casting number, his tractor was a 1962 model 404. Further, I found a web site that listed the date codes cast into the block. My date code is 3 7 H. According to the site that means March 7, 1962.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

On the upside, that means you have more power than stock. On the down side, you will have to do research before you buy any engine related parts.


----------



## Gonzales (Aug 17, 2015)

We just purchased a IH tractor and need information on the model and make and year if possible. Found a metal plate mostly worn off located on the left side that is stamped 1445 J. Nothing else can be read. Look like a 504 IH with weighted back wheels, square front grill, front loader.. engine block number is 375596R1.
Any and all help would be appreciated!


----------

